# do all phantom royals



## danny millard (Feb 12, 2010)

make this super form


----------



## alan1 (Nov 11, 2008)

yep...
pretty, aint it


----------



## danny millard (Feb 12, 2010)

looks awesome am i right in thinking more than 7k


----------



## alan1 (Nov 11, 2008)

phantom... £4k+ as far as i'm aware...
super... god knows


----------



## danny millard (Feb 12, 2010)

thought they would be more saying that i have never seen one for sale how about you


----------



## alan1 (Nov 11, 2008)

danny millard said:


> i have never seen one for sale how about you


only across the water... $4.5-5k


----------



## danny millard (Feb 12, 2010)

am i right in thinking that they havent been bred to alot of stuff


----------



## Akua_Ko_Nalu (Feb 15, 2007)

They've been bred to a couple things, YB/Goblins, Pastels etc.

Phantoms will set you back £4k each, obviously needing a pair for the Super Phantom.

Or you could pick up Mystics for £2900+ each and make the same Super Form!


----------



## yardy (Sep 9, 2009)

alan1 said:


> yep...
> pretty, aint it


It sure is! Lovely snake.


----------

